# Fenêtres pop-up intempestives (Virus ?)



## chocolune (26 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,
Depuis quelques jours mon ordi a des problèmes : pubs qui n'arrêtent pas de s'afficher en pop-up à peine je clique sur une page (j'ai pourtant coché leur blocage dans Préférences), ou des pubs qui s'affichent de partout sur la page, quitte à la cacher.. Mon ordi a donc beaucoup ralenti, et j'ai remarqué que même sans aller sur internet, il se décharge bcp plus vite :/
Bref il semblerait que ça soit un virus, suite sûrement à des téléchargements, et pour cela j'ai installé Sophos qui me détecte des problèmes sans me proposer de les enlever.. J'ai aussi Onyx mais visiblement ça n'est que de la maintenance.
Donc comment faire pour nettoyer un virus (car c'est visiblement le problème) ?
J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider !
Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2015)

Bonsoir et bienvenue,

regarde ici : http://forums.macg.co/threads/macbook-pro-yosemite-fenetres-de-pub-intempestives.1260416/

Utilise AdwareMedic.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Janvier 2015)

et faire gaffe aux endroits où tu prends des outils
(plein de sites foireux mettent des saloperies dans le pseudo fichier "propre" , un des connus softonic)


----------



## Willow37 (13 Avril 2015)

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/7dsks6og8kc1yk5/AAAMbgfKIucjhaa95EAD3uv_a?dl=0

chocolune ton post date de janvier mais parfois ça peut être utile pour plsrs personnes de le rappeler : j'ai écris ce micro guide pour "novices" en rapport avec la sécurité, peut-être pourras-tu y voir un tout petit peu + clair dans tes démarches pour conserver un ordi relativement "frais" =)

à l'intérieur tu verra des solutions pour bloquer les pubs (firefox par contre)

et des softs pour virer les méchants espions qui semble-t-il affectent ton ordi


----------

